# Need to check veracity of my breeders story about late paperwork



## spd7143 (May 5, 2007)

I hate to even put these thoughts in writing but I'm starting to get a real bad feeling about not receiving my dog's AKC registration and her pedigree. This is my 2nd GSD I have bought from this breeder and the first transaction was great. This transaction also started well as I had to make payments and he had no problem with that, just marking the contract as I owed money and when I paid her off in May, he marked the contract as paid in full. Red flag number one-he said his printer was broke would I mind him taking a pic and sending it to my phone. He has always been willing to take his time and answer questions I've had on various dog issues and I've had a private training session as well as a group training session with him in the past couple months. He is extremely hard to schedule any training time with or to consistently get him on the phone over the summer-red flag number 2. My wife last spoke to him early this week and he stated that covid has everything all messed up but "he has heard that the paperwork is in the process in Germany"-red flag number 3 as I'm pretty sure when he has a litter, he registers them and when they sell, all he has to do is go online and transfer the dog to me. I hate to think the worst as he does a lot of good works in the community including donating police dogs to local police agencies. Looking for advice here as right now I have a very expensive mutt with no pedigree or registration. Appreciate responses in advance


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

COVID is a real thing and is impacting everyone! You've dealt with them in the past and came back, so cut him/her some slack right now. God only knows what personal things he/she might be going through!

Congrats on the new puppy! I'm sure it'll work out fine, given that it has in the past! These are tough times for many...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Covid DOES have everything all messed up. If the papers need to come from Germany then it will take time. My girl was almost 10 months old before we got the paperwork from Germany, thru AKC and back to me. That was pre-covid. So your number 2 and 3 are not red flags. As far as 1, printers break. He sent you a picture. You have your proof. If that's an issue, ask for a hand written receipt mailed to you.

I would suggest you talk to your breeder in depth and share your concerns.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

My Breeder had litter in June, registered pup in July, we picked pup up on mid August. All you need to transfer registration is the registration number and date. I would wonder if the Breeder is having financial difficulties and thus has not paid to register the litter.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

I got my paperwork late, but my breeder had to wait to get them from Denmark. And this was before COVID. Everything worked out fine and my breeder was great about it. I’d cut your breeder some slack due to these times and share your concerns with them.


----------



## spd7143 (May 5, 2007)

Thank you all for your replies, this was the sort of info I was looking for. It sounds like the info I'm getting from him may be true and I will give things time and see what happens. I don't want to interject any politics into the thread but as a retired police officer almost everyone lied to me everyday and even if I had known people for years, I still expected them to put a knife in my back and they usually tried. I will update thread when I have a resolution one way or the other. thanks again!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

drparker151 said:


> My Breeder had litter in June, registered pup in July, we picked pup up on mid August. All you need to transfer registration is the registration number and date. I would wonder if the Breeder is having financial difficulties and thus has not paid to register the litter.



This may be true if it's strictly an AKC registration. The OP's is not and it's not that simple.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I will add you could call AKC and see where they are with processing paperwork. Might not be able to give you this breeding timeline specifically, but an idea of paperwork they have received on X date is now being processed. Some of AKC is working from home as well, so lots of registrations are taking longer, even with the other registration organizations.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Covid messed things up and from what I hear, getting paper work from Germany always took lots and lots of time.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

You have to jump through all kinds of hoops to register an imported bred female - including DNA sample and registration of it for the sire...it can take MONTHS!!! I did a litter from Belgium and they kept coming up with new things I had to get from the stud owner in Belgium (Ronny van denBerghe) who did nto speak English...so had to go through the broker....Cut the breeder some slack if the female came over bred to a European male....in normal times it takes awhile.....now...probably even worse.

Lee


----------

